# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Etherische olie: tea tree goed tegen huidziekten

## FRANCOIS580

*Etherische olie: tea tree goed tegen huidziekten*

Ooit al gehoord van de tea tree en van tea tree olie? De tea tree is afkomstig uit Australië waar de aboriginals, de oorspronkelijke bewoners van dit immense land, deze theeboom als een échte wonderboom aanzagen. Ze gebruikten de bladeren van deze indrukwekkende boom met een hoogte van maar liefst zeven meter voor de behandeling van allerlei huidaandoeningen. Stilaan wordt nu ook bij ons de genezende kracht van tea tree olie erkend en meestal gebruikt als etherische olie. Het wordt dus zeker hoog tijd dat je kennis maakt helende kracht van tea tree olie.

Tea tree olie is dus een etherische olie die gemaakt wordt van de bladeren van de theeboom, de melaleuca alternifolia. Dat is niet hetzelfde dan de tropische theestruik, waarvan de bladeren gebruikt worden voor de productie van zwarte thee. De theeboom of de tea tree wordt niet alleen zeven meter hoog, zijn kruin heeft een doorsnede die varieert tussen de twee en de vier meter. Hij bezit naaldvormige bladeren en draagt prachtige, sneeuwwitte bloemen. De tea tree boom is dus zeker niet de eerste de beste. Zelfs wanneer hij tot op de grond wordt afgezaagd of door een bosbrand werd vernield, groeit hij verder alsof er niets is gebeurd. Dat heeft de tea tree te danken aan zijn bijzonder sterk wortelgestel. Oorspronkelijk groeide deze indrukwekkende boom uitsluitend langs de oostkust van Australie in het gebied tussen Port Macquarie en Cape York, beter bekend als de Bungawalbyn Valley. De jongste jaren is de intereresse voor de genezende kracht van tea tree zo groot, dat de laatste tien jaar immense plantages ontstonden, met een gemiddelde oppervlakte van meer dan vierduizend hectare.

*Theeboomolie in vet oplosbaar* 
Theeboomolie is een sterk lipofiel. Dat wil zeggen dat deze wonderolie in vet oplosbaar en vetoplossend is. Dit ligt aan de basis van zijn de bijzonder krachtige anti- bacteriële werking. Tevens bezit deze etherische olie een opvallend sterk vermogen om diep in je huid en het onderliggende weefsel door te dringen .

*Positieve ondersteuning*
Tea Tree olie is géén wondermiddel, wél een middel om het genezingsproces positief te ondersteunen. De oorzaak van de kwaal kun je met deze olie niet aanpakken. Dankzij zijn schimmelwerende werking is tea tree olie doeltreffend bij allerlei huidziekten en huidverontreinigingen. 

De olie is tevens pijnstillend, vermindert jeuk, en remt de verdere ontwikkeling van ettervormende bacteriën. De essentiële olie is effciënt tegen bacteriën, schimmels, virussen en amoeben en neuraliseert het gif van de meeste kleine insecten. Zo is de antiseptische werking van tea tree olie maar liefst twaalf keer sterker dan die van fenol, een chemisch desinfecterend middel dat zelfs in ziekenhuizen en allerlei andere openbare instellingen wordt gebruikt. Deze essentiële olie werkt ook pijnstillend, vooral bij snij- , schaaf- en brandwonden. Verder kun je tea tree olie succesvol gebruiken bij.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------

